# Post a pic of your hunting buddy



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

I will start the thread off with my 2 hunting buddies...Aeva (Yellow) and Remi (Chocolate). Labs are awesome dogs!!! They are anxious to work for you in the blind and when you get home will be your best friend!!!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

There are no other dogs except labs as far as I'am concerned!!!!!!!!


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Yes they are,wouldnt want to be without mine.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*My Hunting Buddy*

He's not trained but he gets the job done. He loves to go hunting with me.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Speaking of my hunting buddy...Just got home from work and she's ready to go work out! She goes on her first goose hunt this weekend! She cracked me up this past weekend when some snows flew over our duck blocks and got pounded. One of the snows was mature and rather large. She didn't know what to do with it at first!

As above...there just isn't a greater dog!

Late,
Cox


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I agree with that. They're just the best around in my book.

TH


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Mine turns 13 in April.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

She's almost 11 years old.


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is my little guy I pick up in two weeks


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Awesome pics. Seeing JJ's older girl and Dash's pup in the same post says it all! 

As for what GDO said about them just waiting for you to get home...doesn't get any better. My wife always says I pay more attention to Sadie than her when I get home. My response..."wag your tail at me like that and you'll get the same response!" HA!

Late,
Cox


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Beautiful pics guys..


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Here's a few. He isn't professionally trained either but he is a retrieving machine! Sweet as can be.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

here is some of my partner and then one of my hunting buddy


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

here is my buddy.

















my other hunting buddies are sometimes are a little cranky before they get their coffee....


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

man those are some sweet pictures


----------



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is my hunting buddy "Parker" 2 yr old Choc. Lab


----------



## Capt.Cody (Sep 21, 2006)

in training, she's getting ready........


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

I posted a pic of my new pup and I should also post one of my first lab Gage. RIP Buddy.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

This is how Bull Minnow's dog Remmy finds all the ducks.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

BTW here is Marley. Never seen a goose he didn't like.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

That's cold blooded Tatter..I mean potatoe!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

The JazzMann and some of his recent handiwork as well as a shot at home and doin the mudswim in teal season..........


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Awesome pics guys!

Cox...you are so right about the wife thing. My wife tells me all the time that she has accepted that she is the other blonde in my life and that's that!

I can come home from a bad day of work mad at the world and my 2 buddies look at me through that sliding glass door wagging their tails with their ears perked up and I forget about everything...then it really pays off when they show off for you in the blind!


----------



## Whiskey & Me (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll put up a few....

J.J.

Whiskey:


















Brandy


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

In my avatar.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

I ain't got no good dog, but as soon as he takes to retrieving...I'm golden!


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Troy...that's one of the best hunting buddies that you can have!!! I can't wait till mine gets old enough to take with me. He is only 3 months right now so I have a little waiting to do.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Whiskey: Man thats a neat pic with that drake baldpate........very cool.

Troy: Thats one for the wall there man, good pic!


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Echo at 9 months.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Fat Boy*

Just A Few Pics..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

How do you pick one?


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2006)

Man - I feel like you guys are discriminating against the mighty Chesapeake, so I have to throw one up for Ragin' Cajun (w/ a limit of gray ducks taken last week)


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey bullet thats a good lookin Chessie and a great photo! We don't see many here, I think for a number of reasons,size/hot weather, also they seem to have a rep for agresssiveness. Great dogs I only know a coupla guys here that hunt them, but they love 'em!


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2006)

huntinguy said:


> Hey bullet thats a good lookin Chessie and a great photo! We don't see many here, I think for a number of reasons,size/hot weather, also they seem to have a rep for agresssiveness. Great dogs I only know a coupla guys here that hunt them, but they love 'em!


Thank you, he's a 1.5 yr old that's really starting to rock and roll (at least on 3 of his 4 cylinders)

Wise man once said -"Believe some of what ya see and none of what ya hear". They are possessive which can be inferred as aggressive by some. Personally, I like the trait. They don't have any more difficulty with the heat than labs. They should run the same size as labs, though there are knuckleheads that breed magnum size chessies just like there are ones that breed oversized labs. If you look at the breed standards, they are comparable.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice to see a good-looking brown dog!


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Bullethead,
At 10 years the "mighty Chesapeake" is a bit more leisurely. 

One from November:


Have to love those "hound" markings.


----------



## broudoggy (Dec 24, 2006)

I sure feel like the lone wolf. I have a black lab(my first one) that is 4 years old that has been nothing but a disappointment as a hunting dog and he even falls short as a pet. I will openly admit I am not the best hunting dog trainer, but I read the books and put in the hours early on, but he hit a plateau pretty quickly and never improved. I love dogs have had dogs my whole life and the mutts were always the smartest and most obedient ones. I had heard that labs were not really that smart, but they had great hunting instincts which is what you want. BS, give me a dog with a brain anytime. As far as his hunting instincts- no champ there either. I have seen him literally walk right over a dead duck with the wind blowing the scent right up his nose. Next time I will save my $375.00, tell the breeder to stick the pedigree you know where and I will go to the SPCA and save a life. Anyway, glad your dogs are working out, nice pics.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Broudoggy...sorry to hear about your bad luck but I think everyone on this post will agree with me when I say that labs are one of the smartest breeds ever. There are instances though when you get a dud and you have to mark it up as a loss and move on. Don't get me wrong now when you are training a lab you have to work them daily and at an early age to get what you want out of them. My yellow lab that is posted in the start of the thread can understand just about anything I tell her to do...maybe we are just that close I don't know but that should say something about the breed. My brother has a black lab that will pretty much do the same...he kinda uses her as a comedian sometimes...you can tell her that someone doesn't like wearing their hat and she will walk over to them and pull their hat off...now if that isn't smart I don't know what is.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*hunting buddy*

Heres a picture of my girl on point.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is one of my Chessie. I have nothing against labs. Every Chessie needs a chew toy.









Speaking of which, Ox, are you gonna bring my dog something to play with?


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Good post BH. They are not aggressive unless you pick up their Duck. They do not hunt well with other dogs. I believe that they are smarter than labs, but with that smartness comes a little bit of stuborness that make them harder to train. 
A lot of trainers will tell you that they are not good dogs and it is simply the fact that they don't know how to train them. Mine had her JH at 4 months old. I lost one that was running T drills at 8 weeks and running 100yd doubles at 12 weeks. They need a little more one on one time than a lab to go through force fetch and some Chessie trainers do not even do this because it is usually not needed. 
I have owned both, trained both and hunted both. A Chessie will retrieve long after a lab has passed out from exhaustion. They can tolerate the cold better than labs. They lose their downy undercoat in the summer, so heat is not a problem for them. 


bullethead said:


> Thank you, he's a 1.5 yr old that's really starting to rock and roll (at least on 3 of his 4 cylinders)
> 
> Wise man once said -"Believe some of what ya see and none of what ya hear". They are possessive which can be inferred as aggressive by some. Personally, I like the trait. They don't have any more difficulty with the heat than labs. They should run the same size as labs, though there are knuckleheads that breed magnum size chessies just like there are ones that breed oversized labs. If you look at the breed standards, they are comparable.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is my hunting buddy. He's 9 months and already has retrieved over 200 ducks this season.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2006)

G K Chambers said:


> Hey Bullethead,
> At 10 years the "mighty Chesapeake" is a bit more leisurely.
> 
> One from November:
> ...


Chambers - We are still working on that feat at home, hope to have him doing it in the field in another 9 - 10 yrs. Yours is certainly exhibiting some nice form.


----------



## Eastwood (Jul 20, 2004)

.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Nice to see a good-looking brown dog!


Thanks.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hum, here is mine. Cooks too.


----------



## MM Deckhand (Jul 26, 2005)

16 month old Avril - practicing on blues and rings - taken care of 4 hunters


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

here is mine will maybe next year


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

All good pics guys!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Here is my Hunting Buddy and Best Friend "CHISEL"!! Chessies RULE and all others Drool!! :tongue:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Guys I for sure meant no disrespect to Chessies but it seems to have turned out the Chessie guys and thats a good thing........great pics and good lookin dogs all around.

If Ledge is still around here he has a good lookin dog too.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2006)

The brown dawgs are making a 4th quarter comeback.


----------



## travisc (Mar 24, 2005)

*Buddy*

A little different look at the buddy thing.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

we just like funnin you Lab owners









huntinguy said:


> Guys I for sure meant no disrespect to Chessies but it seems to have turned out the Chessie guys and thats a good thing........great pics and good lookin dogs all around.
> 
> If Ledge is still around here he has a good lookin dog too.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

lol, no sweat hehehe


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

I would put Aeva up against any Chessie any day of the week!!! She is a HUNTING MACHINE!!! LOL


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

atleast the Swamp Collie owners have come out.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*hunting dogs?*

Do dogs that just go pick up dead birds really qualify as hunting dogs?


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

*Brew-Man*

You can see what he likes to do when the hunting gets slow.


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

TPD said:


> Do dogs that just go pick up dead birds really qualify as hunting dogs?


My old dog Gage would "birddog" em often before we would. You would look over at him and he would be following a group coming at us before we would see em. He could also differentiate between ducks and anything else. He would glance at anything flying but would lock onto ducks and either watchem till they were out of range or til they fell. He was an awsome dog.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

*Action Shots of Bru-Man*

Bruiser on a blind double.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

TPD said:


> Do dogs that just go pick up dead birds really qualify as hunting dogs?


Sure if they have to sniff them out they are "hunting" for them. My dog has to use her nose quite often because I have an 11 year old shooting a 20 gauge and that kid can drop them way out into the sticks.

Ledge, that's a good looking dog bro, very muscular and yet obviously not over excited if he's able to sleep in the duck blind. Reminds me of a dog that's pretty special to me, got run over by an F350 and I think the truck took more damage than he did.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Justletmein, He's a laid back dog who knows when to take care of business. His Dad is a GHRCH and his mom is a Bad-*** meat dog from Central La. I have been really happy with him.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

To reply to TPD...You obviously have never hunted with a dog before. As was stated before they have a very keen sense of sight and smell. Aeva can see any bird coming from a mile away, but she will let you know when it is a duck...she gives you a little whine and I guarantee she won't whine unless it is a duck. I never go hunting without one of my dogs!!!


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

GDO said:


> To reply to TPD...You obviously have never hunted with a dog before. As was stated before they have a very keen sense of sight and smell. Aeva can see any bird coming from a mile away, but she will let you know when it is a duck...she gives you a little whine and I guarantee she won't whine unless it is a duck. I never go hunting without one of my dogs!!!


I have to add to this. Dogs are one of the main reasons I hunt. And if you've ever seen a lab disappear out your site and out of your control to work the wind in thick cover or Roso Cane, timber for a missing bird then come back about 5 minutes later with the duck in their mouth then you will know what a real hunting dog is.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Ledge said:


> I have to add to this. Dogs are one of the main reasons I hunt. And if you've ever seen a lab disappear out your site and out of your control to work the wind in thick cover or Roso Cane, timber for a missing bird then come back about 5 minutes later with the duck in their mouth then you will know what a real hunting dog is.


Right on. I didn't start duck hunting until after my wife bought me a lab. She's almost 11 years old now (the dog, not the wife ) and we've been hunting together ever since she was going to the marsh via a ride in the warmth of the inside of my hunting jacket. If it weren't for her I wouldn't have a whole lot of desire to hunt ducks at all, it's a team effort and I wouldn't do it without her.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

JJ and Ledge...I couldn't have said it better myself! These dogs are like your best friend, your companion, your child! My wife tells me all the time that she is the other blonde in my life all the time!!! When you see the dog go out for a retrieve and a wounded duck dives on them and you see her dive down and become completely submerged with just a tail sticking out of the water it makes you appreciate everything about having a dog...it makes you proud like it would make you proud if your kid got the winning hit in a city championship baseball game!!! You can't replace that!!! EVER!!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Ledge where did you get Bru? and not to HiJack but Catahoula was pretty good till last couple weeks huh?


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

I own his Mother She was a Red female, I traded a guy a pair of waterboots for her from a guy near Clayton back in 97. and my Brother owns the Dad (a GHRCH, Lean Mac bloodline), he was the only male in a litter of 9, we had about 3 years ago. I was planning on keeping a black female, but I said the only way I keep a male is if he is red and sure enough he was the only Red and Male of the litter. Plus my wife was attached to him right away. So he stayed. And yes he is spoiled rotten.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Man Catahoula was real good until they got blind shy. Too many skybusters out there, i'm glad the water came up now we got flooded timber. Mallards have been thick. gonna spend a few days out that way in a few weeks to hopefully get into 'em


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

*My Girl*

Life saver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

Here's my Jenny Girl.


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

Here's my back up hunter










I just couldn't help myself.lol.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*Gdo*

You need to go to a dictionary and see what  means.



GDO said:


> To reply to TPD...You obviously have never hunted with a dog before. As was stated before they have a very keen sense of sight and smell. Aeva can see any bird coming from a mile away, but she will let you know when it is a duck...she gives you a little whine and I guarantee she won't whine unless it is a duck. I never go hunting without one of my dogs!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Lots of good looking dogs, heres my lab "Louie"


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

Rooster. said:


> Lots of good looking dogs, heres my lab "Louie"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

*Tpd*

TPD...looks like I owe you an apology man. Sorry bout that.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*Gdo*

Don't worry about it dude. I was just pokin' a little fun as a pointer owner vs all you water dog guys. No offense taken here and none intended.


----------



## Pirogue (Sep 4, 2005)

Harley 5yrs old


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Heres a nice from last year duck hunting in the panhandle.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

*Biscuit*

1/2 English Lab.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Pat P said:


> 1/2 English Lab.


Biscuit looks very happy...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

a couple of the mut and my dad and son! All my hunting /fishing partners.


----------



## TROUTSLICK (Aug 25, 2004)

*My Chocolate*

Here is mine and my 13 yr old son's best friend. He's 11 months old and this is his first season. Very proud of him and my son for helping to train. I guess my son got tired of chasing dead ducks across muddy flats!


----------



## Deputy U.S. Marshal (Jul 6, 2006)

*Finally figured out how to download pictures*

One hunting buddy one buddy for the couch.


----------



## Brewbaker (Jun 15, 2005)

*My Crew*

My two Labs Baker, now 12, and Maggie who past in May.
The Boykin Spaniels are Rags and her now 21 month old son Quick.


----------



## mommabeachbunny (Apr 30, 2005)

Great pics! Don't see too many of the spaniel types around here, at least not being trained for what they were supposed to do! Oh, by the way, is the one on the left a fan of Bob Marley? lol, love his hair!!!


----------



## Brewbaker (Jun 15, 2005)

That is my Rags, my female. Her grandmother is Curly Girly and you can see where she got the name. Quick is my new hunting partner since my female lab died in May. Rags is out of Nancy Boykin's kennel in Tennessee and the sire is a Just Ducky line out of Pam Kadleck's kennel in South Carolina. Pedigree wise you can't beat it with a stick.


----------



## Cardiff (Aug 10, 2006)

A little late, but I had to put a picture of my duck hunting buddy (Remington)! Best dog ever, she's pushing 9 years and still loves to hunt.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Man that was a little late, but a great thread if I must say so myself!!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

time to be updating this thread with some dove/teal pics GDO ........i'll do Jazz's tomorrow.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Roger on that huntinguy. I will start a new one on Monday. Oh wait, I will be hunting Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday...come to think of it I will be hunting for the next 2 weeks straight!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

My Chessy


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

This is mine. She's a lil stubborn but she likes to hunt and fish!


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

HRCH ACE MH


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*They call him chicken leg.*


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ooppps,, sorry Daisy,,(I noticed I missed her last round) she's the ol lady of the group.. Daisy is black and Sissy is white(she got up last round).


----------



## bubba joe (Aug 3, 2006)

I can' get this one to retrive !


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

bubba joe said:


> I can' get this one to retrive !


He retrived that beer somehow..


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

Shatt At His Best


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

How about a GSP


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

On the Canadian River in the TX panhandle from January 2006.


----------

